# Looking at Amel boats 52ft model what is the difference in the models



## videorov (Dec 2, 2006)

in the 50ft range up to the 54ft. Just wonder what is different about the layout of the boats. Im thinking around a 52ft which is my price range looks like.
The 54 is a bit to high for me. Looks like the boat has many features.
Im looking to cruise and liveaboard for 5 to 6 months at a time while Im away from the Idaho winters.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm unsure of what the differences are, as I have only been aboard a couple of the 54s at the Miami boat show. But whichever model you end up getting, if you get tired of it, you can always give it to me... 

Can you tell I'm a big fan of Amels?


----------



## videorov (Dec 2, 2006)

*Amel 53 looks like what Im looking for. Ive been looking this evening.*

They seem to more in range of my price. They sure do have lots of extras
on them which is standard on those boats seems. Two freezer etc I like back up stuff.The roller furling on all sails is nice for me, I have to man it all sometimes. Looks like a great boat to test and design my new underwater
panning camera system while relaxing in the Bahamas. Maybe go to the pacific
islands and chat back over the ham radio to my buds. Go see my friend in Thialand and hang out and operate ham radio form over there. I could put some of the rare pacific island on the air with a dx pedition. I can think of many things to use it for and sell some of my remote control underwater panning cameras on the way.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the 52.

Since the mid/late-90's until recently, Amel had been marketing only the 53. It was called the Super Maramu. The final version of the 53 was called the Super Maramu Millenium, which came out around the turn of the century/millenium. There may have been some noteworthy differences, but as far as I know the "Millenium" package was the same boat as the previous 53s, but with all the upgraded bells/whistles/goodies included and system improvements. Definitely the same hull.

About a year or two ago, the 53 was discontinued and replaced by the 54, which is an all new hull design, not merely a stretched 53. To my eye, it is a more appealing design, and I prefer the deck and interior layouts to the previous 53. I mentioned recently in another thread that I feel Amel gives over to much living space to "engine room" (particularly shortchanging the galley), but others who do not need all that much cabin space may disagree. I also do not particularly care for the helm station -- preferring the conventional location.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Video...check mast heights and keel depths. Most are at 6'8" and 66 ft....That is what turned us off to the superMaramu for East Coast /Bahamas use. I believe the older Mangos have similar issues. Not saying it is not possible...just that things get really funky once you get over 6ft. or 65ft. in lots of places on the ICW or Bahamas or HAVE to go outside and around Hatteras to get north. They are very different boats than most anything else...and you either like 'em or hate 'em...but they are VERY well built and made for couples to handle easily and safely.


----------



## videorov (Dec 2, 2006)

*Other boats for crusing with features like Amel*

How are the Beneteau large models compare in the 50's size? Are they built
good for ocean crusing and have large fresh water supply other features
the Amel has Rolling furling main and mizzen sail.
Does anyone else build a Boat like the Amel with all the features?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Amels are very good boats, but unfortunately, they are prone to crash accidents...

see..they are so ugly that once you see one, you need to close your eyes...and everyone knows sailing with your eyes closed is dangerous....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Video,

This one is for sale in my marina:

1999 Amel Super Maramu 2000 Boat For Sale

I do not mind taking a look at it for you. I know the brokers and could get the skinny on it from its dock neighbors. It is a fresh water boat, which will have a lot of positives for you since you are looking at buying a used boat.

As Cam mentioned (and I can attest to), it is unfriendly for much of West Fl, Keys, and likely the Bahamas. The draft and bridge clearance would completely take it off my list. But you can make your own decision on that.

Just let me know,

- Brian


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*About 4'*



videorov said:


> in the 50ft range up to the 54ft. Just wonder what is different about the layout of the boats.


In my expert opinion I would say there is about a 4' difference


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Video...hard to answer your question without some idea of your budget. You appear to want a used blue water large center cockpit cruising boat with all the ameneties. 
LOTS of boats fill that niche (or could be upgraded with the ameneties): Hylas, Taswell, Tayana, HR, Shannon, Caliber, Gulfstar, to name a few. What is your budget, crew size and MUST HAVE features?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Cam,

Come right out and say it, xxxx Ok, now that we got that off our chests. we can go back to disCUSSing what does and does not make a bluewater boat per say.

marty

MARTY..I appreciate the humor but we just nuked a post for doing the same thing above here (you can't see it anymore) as self promo is out of bounds within the forum...Gotta abide by my own rules...but thanks anyway! ...Cam


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Dad, 
I've been aboard that Amel.... great boat, great boat, great boat!


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Let me get this straight. A FRESH WATER Super Maramu? I think that is even over kill for Lake Michigan and Superior, but I guess all the comforts of home are nice. Never seen one in the Big Lakes. Interesting.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> Dad,
> I've been aboard that Amel.... great boat, great boat, great boat!


I was going to type something tacky, but decided not to since I know people love Amels. I am NOT one of them.

At any rate, ask CP if he has been on it too. It is a Five minute walk or a 2 minute dink ride for me so I do not mind. Maybe even CP and I can walk it together or share ideas together if you have a real interest in it. It would be a great chance for him to buy me some beer, which he owes me for all the great BBQ advice I have given him through the years!!!

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommyt said:


> Let me get this straight. A FRESH WATER Super Maramu? I think that is even over kill for Lake Michigan and Superior, but I guess all the comforts of home are nice. Never seen one in the Big Lakes. Interesting.


Tommy,

That is where many Catalina 400's precide. That makes it world famous. And oh yeah, they also build Valiants there... but what is a Valiant compared to a Catalina!!??? (smile).

ALso:

Hylas, Mason 44, Nonsuch, Taswell, 2 Tayana Vancouver 42's, Tayana 37(s), LOTS of IP's, Catalinas, Hunters, Benes, Jeauneaus and other boats I could not guess what they are. I venture to say we have quite a nice selection of very well known boats (and truck loads of Valiants). Remember my friend, this is Texas. We do EVERYTHING bigger in Texas. It ain't no sissy Great Lakes.

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

CD,

They build Catalinas in Woodland Hills, but they don't park many in the neighborhood! I know....Texas and all that stuff. 

Guess if you want to live on it till you are ready, may as well get familiar with the boat. at least down there you can stay warm in the winter.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommyt said:


> CD,
> 
> They build Catalinas in Woodland Hills, but they don't park many in the neighborhood! I know....Texas and all that stuff.
> 
> Guess if you want to live on it till you are ready, may as well get familiar with the boat. at least down there you can stay warm in the winter.


My tub was built in Fl. THey sailed it across the gulf in a Cat 6 Hurricane, grilling the whole way. Multihulls were pitchpoling all over the place. Tayana 52's were being thrown in the air and shattering under the wind speed. Tartan 34's were the only other ones to survive and broke a speed record (they almost got to hull speed). My Catalina 400 never even came off autopilot.

Then... when it got to Lake Texoma, it got a real test of endurance!!

Yep... EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas.

- CD


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey, I am a Catalina owner, I know that you are telling the truth about THE CATALINA. It is hard for even a Texan to over compliment one of them. Your lakes may be somewhat of an over play even for Texans. Careful, someone will pull the plug.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

and with any luck, godspeed and a lot of bucks for gas, I'll be back in texas for a week, leaving west palm on sat/sun/whenever i can kick the wimmen outta bed and get going. (I'll be staying on tradewinds, a 44 walkover CSY)


----------

